# Hallo...



## al2009 (16 Okt. 2009)

Hallo...
ich wollte nur kurz alle herzlich Grüssen...ich bin ganz neu in der Welt der Foren, und freu mich schon sehr auf diese neue Erfahrung...


----------



## Stefan24100 (16 Okt. 2009)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Claudia (16 Okt. 2009)

am Board wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2009)

al2009 und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## maierchen (22 Okt. 2009)

ja auch von mir herzlich wilkommen hier und viel spaß noch.


----------

